# Cubase SX V 1.0.5.61: Rocksongideen als Gitarrist mit bestmöglichem Sound aufnehmen



## Björn Karpenstein (22. Juli 2005)

Hallo !

Ich möchte daheim in Eigenproduktion mal ein paar Rocksongs mit halbwegs vernünftigem Sound aufnehmen. Bin hier räumlich etwas eingegrenzt und kann nur über Line-In einspielen.

Hier ein paar Fragen:
1.) Welche VST-Instrumente für Schlagzeug und Bass kann ich nehmen, die einen realistischen Sound haben?

2.) Wieso muss ich immer die aufgenommenen Spuren nach vorne ziehen, damit sie auf den Rythmus passen? Die eingespielten Spuren hängen nach.

3.) Wie bekomme ich trotz Line-In einen vernünftigen Gitarrensound hin?

4.) Welche Effekte auf welchen Instrumenten wären eine guter Anfang?

Habe mal was versucht aufzunehmen, der Sound ist aber noch nicht so toll. Habe einen Freewarebass "Raspier" genommen, der in den tieferen Tönen scheinbar unrein ist. Als Schlagzeugsynthesizer habe ich den LM-7 genommen.

http://www.tabulaturen.de/markus/version1.mp3

Was mich am LM-7 unzufrieden macht, sind die Becken-Sounds. Die klingen total synthetisch. 

Wer kann mir ein paar gute Tipps geben?


----------



## chmee (23. Juli 2005)

Kauf Dir zB Sample-CDs von Best-Service  oder
PlugIns von Wizoo, die klingen echt gut. Und Wizoo hat auch einige Drum-Kits heraus-
gebracht, die wirklich n Hammer klingen. Roland Edirol SuperQuartet klingt ganz OK.

zu 2. Was für eine Soundkarte hast Du denn, klingt ein bisschen nach Latenzproblemen.

zu 3. Ich finde das Guitar Rig geil ,aber es gibt noch ein preiswertes GuitarAmp-PlugIn.
Name fällt mir gerade nicht ein. Soll auch gut klingen. DJTeac kennt es 

Achja, die Gitarre direkt an den Line-In zu kloemmen, ist wirklich schlecht.
Schau Dich um nach nem Mini-Mixer wie dem Behringer UB502, preiswert und gut.
Dort regelst Du erstmal das Gitarrensignal und damit gehst Du dann in den Rechner.

mfg chmee


----------



## Björn Karpenstein (23. Juli 2005)

Hallo chmee! 

Danke für Deine Antwort. Die "audio demos" von Best Service hören sich echt gut an, allerdings befürchte ich, dass man da eingeschränkt ist, was Variationsvielfalt betrifft Am liebsten wäre mir, wenn ich wirklich jeden einzelnen Ton bestimmen könnte. Gibts so was überhaupt in der Qualität? 
Kannst du mir mal genauer sagen was diese Plugins von Wizoo machen? Hab da noch nicht so die Ahnung. 
Von Roland Edirol SuperQuartet sauge ich mir gerade die Demo. Das MP3 hat sich ganz gut angehört. Das Schlagzeug allerdings auch. Bin ja mal gespannt ob ich damit umgehen kann .

zu 2. Ich hab hier nur eine onboard-Soundkarte. Ist so ein Billigteil was bei diesen billigen ASRock-Boards dabei ist. Kann gut sein dass daher die Probleme kommen.

zu 3. Was kann denn das Guitar Rig alles? Muss ich da dann Clean in den Rechner reingehen?

> Mini-Mixer wie dem Behringer UB502, preiswert und gut.

Hmm ich guck mal. Hab hier das "Roland GT-5" als Effektgerät, da ist eigentlich auch sowas wie ein Mixer drin. Bin mir nur nicht sicher ob der ausreichen würde :/...

Gruß Björn


----------



## chmee (23. Juli 2005)

Dein GT-5 hat, denke ich, auch nen LineOut.. Dann ist das schon ganz richtig, damit in
den Rechner zu gehen. Und für Guitar-Rig gehst Du clean rein, und im Rechner kannst Du
alle möglichen bekannten Verzerrer,Flanger,EQs, Pre-Amps etc. zusammenschalten. Erhälst
alle Variationen von Clean-Jazzy bis tödlich-Metal.

Zu den Sample-CDs: Beispielsweise hab ich von Wizoo das Funk-Kit, das klingt richtig
geil. Abhängig von der Anschlagdynamik ist zB die Hihat ein weiches Klingeln bis zum harten
kurz-Splash.

Zu Deiner Soundkarte : Zieh dir Wuschels Asio4All. Das ist ein Pseudo-ASIo-Treiber,
der die Latenz von Billigkarten verbessert. Empfehlenswert bei Onboard-Soundkarten-Recording.

Das SuperQuartet ist im Grundsatz recht gut, aber mir fehlen ein bissel die Höhen.

Und letztendlich bleibt lebendiges Spiel im Rechner eine harte Arbeit. Ich weiss nicht ob
es das in Nuendo noch gibt, früher gab es bei Cubase "Iterative Quantising". Damit schob ich
immer eingespielte Drumset Stück für Stück an die harten Zählzeiten (zB 16tel), aber das
lebendige Late- oder Forawrd-Spiel blieb erhalten.

mfg chmee


----------

